# compounded drugs for pump refill



## consultingbykristin (Oct 5, 2011)

I need help coding for a compounded morphine sulfate used in a pain pump refill.  The physician is using 30mg of a 20ml bottle, which should be 600mg, would it be appropriate to code J2275 x60?  Or is it better to use J2271 x6?

He also uses Bupivicaine, would  S0020 be correct?

The majority of the cases are for work comp.

He also does the refill himself as well as any reprogramming.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 5, 2011)

http://wpsmedicare.com/part_b/departments/claims/billing-refills-pumps.shtml

Above is a link about submitting compounded drugs, if you could locate the policy for the medicare carrier you are billing you could narrow down the requirements. They might have a link similiar to this.

If it is just J7225 with 600 mg I would go with the 60 units instead 6.


----------

